# Need help with my avy



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey guys as you can see my avy looks whack, its not clear enougha nd just looks like shit. Ill rep and give points to anyone who can make it look hot. With like borders and possibly a jdun11 in there. But only if you can make it look clear cuz right now its crap. heres the link to the pic


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

How's that?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> How's that?


Damn Smods get to have all the fun lol


----------

